# Everyone else is makin one..



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

and it's nasty outside so here ya go..

<div><embed src="http://www.onetruemedia.com/share_view_player?p=210ace015d0e2d4076f64d" quality="high" scale="noscale" width="350" height="328" wmode="transparent" name="FLVPlayer" salign="LT" flashvars="&p=210ace015d0e2d4076f64d&skin_id=0&host=http://www.onetruemedia.com" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></embed><br><a href="http://www.onetruemedia.com/share_player_link?p=210ace015d0e2d4076f64d&skin_id=0&coord=" target="_blank" ><img src="http://www.onetruemedia.com/share_player_link_image/210ace015d0e2d4076f64d/0.gif" style="border:0px;" width="350" height="35" ismap ></a><br><div style="margin:0px;font:12px/13px verdana,arial,sans-serif;height:30px;width:350px;text-align:center;"> <a href="http://www.onetruemedia.com/create?&utm_source=emplay&utm_medium=txt2" target="_blank" style="text-decoration:none;">Photo and video editing at <span style="text-decoration:underline;">onetruemedia.com</span></a></div></div>


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks for sharing.. it's snowing up this way. 

Didn't know you guys get snook down there. Nice.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Uncdub13*

caught that snook in the SUNSHINE STATE I believe.

Truth be told I havn't looked at the slide show yet:redface:


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Yeah*

those are definatly florida waters. I don't believe you guys get mangroves up there. anyways the snook don't go to the northernmost part of the state for the most part.

Good slideshow.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

yep the snook were in tampa bay. sure wish i was there now. instead of snow we get 35 degrees and rain. fun walkin to class this mornin .


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm liking these slideshows...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

dub, there are no pics of the lightening storm you went through...


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

thug'n it.. nice show


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Nice slideshow.

Is there a reason why you went w/ the prototypical, good old, stand by fishing music?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Aaaawwwwweeeeee Yeaaaaaaaa!*

Yo -G-,

Nice Ryan, I see I need to get some more pictures and come up with another show now....See how easy it is....


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

nice slideshow, love the big tymers as well!
haha.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

cash money!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

uncdub13 said:


> yep the snook were in tampa bay. sure wish i was there now. instead of snow we get 35 degrees and rain. fun walkin to class this mornin .


THUG LUV... man you aint right... last i remember of college anything less than 40degrees and any kinda precip its BUDLIGHT TIME


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

nah nah, you got it all wrong. go to class on those days, ditch on the purdy days..


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

uncdub13 said:


> nah nah, you got it all wrong. go to class on those days, ditch on the purdy days..


chit... i should go back so i can have those tough decisions again. too bad mom and pa decided 5years was enough... i almost had a 2nd minor


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great job*

That was awesome.


----------

